# Common mistakes that we "commonly" make



## Bintheredunthat (9 Feb 2006)

Ok - so we all make little mistakes.  This post is not to make fun of those of us who make them (none of us are perfect.....yet).  I just wanted to bring up a few common "trade related" misconceptions/errors we have about equipment, terms, whatever.  So hey - join in and learn something that you might not have known.  Finger pointing and laughing is strictly prohibbited.   

I'll get it started.

1)  Ever hear anyone refer to a radio as a 522?  Sure you have.  The RT 5121 is commonly referred to as a 522 when in fact, the 522 comes from AN/PRC 522 (aka Rad B).  This in in fact the RT (receiver transmitter)5121 in a manpack configuration.  This mistake is/and will always be made as it's likely taught like that by instructors passing on their bad habits.  I guess this mistake could be compared to somebody calling a Husky a Bison.

2)  TCCCS - The TCCCS project was just that, a project.  The system we currently use is now mistakenly referred to a the TCCCS system, equipment, etc.  The project itself, is done.  That's right folks - no more TCCCS project.  But we've all come so used to saying "TCCCS" that we've dubbed our system TCCCS.  Examples - "TCCCS Radio" - "TCCCS Training".  From how I see it, the system is actually the IRIS system.  But somebody may wish to debate this.  Send over!

I'll leave it there for now.  Please share yours with the rest of us and use the numbering I started so we can refer easier by number rather than subject.  We'll see how many more people have.  I'm sure it's a pretty wide bandwidth as there are so many part and pieces of the C&E branch.  

Bin


----------



## Carbon-14 (10 Feb 2006)

Cloning 521s - Most people believe that cloning a master will create a slave.  But cloning a master will create another master.  Cloning a slave will create a 521 that cannot be cloned (disabled).  The only way to create a slave is through the computer program FFS.  This also means the cloning cable is improperly labled; Master->Slave.  Really it should be something like Source and Target


----------



## MOOXE (15 Feb 2006)

From what I read from the General Dynamics website, TCCCS is referred to as IRIS. From what you'd find on the DND website, TCCCS and IRIS are both 1 in the same. Both mentioned as being the system we use but nothing would make you think its one over the other. Many refererences are made to each as being the system we use. In fact IRIS is labelled as a project also, which I guess is true because its not fully implemented yet.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

After having a few beer at lunch once, to celebrate a buddy's jammy posting, I called my Career Manager. I don't know if that's a common thing to do, but it certainly was a mistake.

While that's probably not where you intended this discussion to go, it _did_ subsequently allow me to experience being posted to a Reserve unit.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Feb 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> While that's probably not where you intended this discussion to go, it _did_ subsequently allow me to experience being posted to a Reserve unit.  ;D



Cheeky Bugger, JM


----------

